
Scientists to Resurrect Ancient Gene to Replay Evolution - ksvs
http://www.livescience.com/animals/090502-am-gene-resurrection.html
======
TheSOB88
"The movie "Jurassic Park" was a lesson in how resurrecting extinct organisms
can go awry." It truly was.

~~~
TheSOB88
No, it wasn't.

